# A Green Grassy Film.



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

Theres A Green Grass Build Up In Front, On Top Of The Water And Across The Whole Tank. What Is It? Is My Tank Almost Ready? .my Tank Has Been Cycling For 3 Weeks Now. Its Even On The Thermometer Thats Against The Glass On The Inside.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there!

Green grass like film all over the tank and water sounds like algae... you can test your water to see if it's finished cycling by taking a sample to your LFS and having them test it, or you can do it your self if you have the tests at home.

Have you been leaving the light on 24/7? Algae will bloom really fast in too much light, and I'm thinking if you have that much (even all across the top of the water) that the tank is getting too much light? (Some pictures may help to know for sure, but it sounds like algae).


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

agreed.. sounds like algae. If you dont have coral yet, leave it off for a few days. Check your nitrates, if they're high, do water changes to bring them down.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have mushrooms on the live rock...the light is on anywhere between 10 to 12 hrs...is that to long...how long should i have it on? i just removed all of it with a sponge on a stick..lol...i forgot what you call that...lmao


----------

